# Brazil's Miss Bum Bum



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/competitors-brazils-miss-bum-bum-pageant-photo-210822312.html :thumb:


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Brazilian women all have nice full ar$es! ......oh and thank you for bringing this into my life.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

White girls with nice bums

*moves to brazil*


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

only 1 pic? :cursing:

And we get 80 of Kate Middleton :innocent:  :sleeping:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.break.com/pictures/miss-bum-bum-contestant-1-2374541

^ reps please :smartass:

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.break.com/pictures/miss-bum-bum-contestant-1-2374541

^ reps please :smartass:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes please !!!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.missbumbumbrasil.com.br/candidatas/

This is where it's at boys n girls


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My mate at work has just come back from a conference in Sao Paulo and says the women there are just outta this world


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my gf has a pretty great ass these cant be real!!!!!!!! What they put in the water over there :/


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Deeboy said:


> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/competitors-brazils-miss-bum-bum-pageant-photo-210822312.html :thumb:


prime


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I hear they put a british girl in there too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

quality thread lol

- - - Updated - - -

whats with the flat bottomed ******?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my ****ing god. Reps all round.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

thats next years hols sorted then


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You can't beat a bit of brazilian bum:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lethagized said:


> I hear they put a british girl in there too


Hit the nail on the head with that one mate!!! We get such sh1t luck in the UK with quality of stuff like this, weather, prices etc.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would love to go to Brazil, one of my dream places, But the crime just puts me off completely


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

fking hell yeah


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> my gf has a pretty great ass these cant be real!!!!!!!! What they put in the water over there :/


I dunno but I need to get me some of whatever it is


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

great find


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

VanillaFace said:


> I dunno but I need to get me some of whatever it is


Not sure if you want butt implants or silicone gel injected into your derriere? :whistling:

Nicki Minaj is rumored to have had implants...considering she had a normal a55 to now ridiculous gravity defying a55 its hard not to believe that


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Not sure if you want butt implants or silicone gel injected into your derriere? :whistling:
> 
> Nicki Minaj is rumored to have had implants...considering she had a normal a55 to now ridiculous gravity defying a55 its hard not to believe that


her ar$e is ridiculous though if u ever see a pic of her that hasn't been photocopied it look like skin of an orange, all cellulitey. Them girls bums are amazeballs though.

I'd only ever get bum implants in I became decrepit and couldn't do squats anymore and my ar$e looked like a pancake lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this thread proves god wants us to have anal pmsl


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Not sure if you want butt implants or silicone gel injected into your derriere? :whistling:
> 
> Nicki Minaj is rumored to have had implants...considering she had a normal a55 to now ridiculous gravity defying a55 its hard not to believe that


Ask Kim Kardashian, she certainly has had something!

and not just alot of penis


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

mal said:


>


Just before ye all go in search of the bum bum's in brazil chech out 1hr 16 mins into the video for a suprise.

I would probably be like a lot on here if we had this contestant home after a night out it would the bum bum for sure :thumb:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Deeboy said:


> Just before ye all go in search of the bum bum's in brazil chech out 1hr 16 mins into the video for a suprise.
> 
> I would probably be like a lot on here if we had this contestant home after a night out it would the bum bum for sure :thumb:


Ba$tard, somebody always comes along to pi$$ on my chips!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i like the one in the green pants:whistling:


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Googled Brazilian bums....



Not quite what I was hoping for.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

VanillaFace said:


> her ar$e is ridiculous though if u ever see a pic of her that hasn't been photocopied it look like skin of an orange, all cellulitey. Them girls bums are amazeballs though.
> 
> I'd only ever get bum implants in I became decrepit and couldn't do squats anymore and my ar$e looked like a pancake lol


Nicki minaj before/after

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/55277/mto-world-super-exclusive-we-got-pics-of-nicki-minaj-before-the-booty-implants-and-her-butt-was-actually-flat-close-up-pics-of-nicki-s-old-azz-inside.html



FreshPrince88 said:


> Ask Kim Kardashian, she certainly has had something!
> 
> and not just alot of penis


Kim before/after





Looks like the both had implants but who cares


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Do i have a boner you say ? Yes i do...


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nicki minaj before/after
> 
> http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/55277/mto-world-super-exclusive-we-got-pics-of-nicki-minaj-before-the-booty-implants-and-her-butt-was-actually-flat-close-up-pics-of-nicki-s-old-azz-inside.html
> 
> ...


Thanks to your link I just won an iPhone 5. Apple bottom pics and an apple iPhone.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

this is killing me, got to stop ejaculating for 2 weeks prior to peak ovulation for the mrs.....this is day 2 and its killing me already!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Deeboy said:


> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/competitors-brazils-miss-bum-bum-pageant-photo-210822312.html :thumb:


furthest right and fourth from right FTW we dont get enough south american and latin women in england


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to blow some serious £££ on Brazilian hookers in the not so distant future.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> http://www.missbumbumbrasil.com.br/candidatas/
> 
> This is where it's at boys n girls


The question is did he get some?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

digitalis said:


> I'm going to blow some serious £££ on Brazilian hookers in the not so distant future.


if your unlucky they might blow their loads over you


----------

